
Fire burns building at Apple HQ in California - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/08/13/state/n012215D63.DTL&tsp=1
======
martythemaniak
Don't you think this Apple obsession is going a bit too far? How is a small
inconsequential fire at an office news, let alone hacker news?

~~~
jcl
Agreed, the Google Answers fire was better:

<http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=408127>

------
vizard
Man we need an "apple" filter. Most of the apple related news on HN is getting
ridiculous while you can still get important apple news on any other news
site.

------
gojomo
Unless the fire was caused by research into a new iFlamethrower -- and it
wasn't -- this isn't Hacker News.

~~~
gscott
Steve Jobs is really pulling out the stops to keep new products under wraps.
He cleared the research lab out before setting the fire, about 10 new products
to come out at the next Apple convention.

